# Epoxy traction



## Chester03 (Jun 26, 2008)

How is the traction on Epoxy coated floors when it is wet?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Jun 30, 2008)

Traction (or slipperyness I refer to it as texture) is determined by the type, installation method and exact materials used.

The common DIY product USUALLY has only 'one' coat.  The unsealed chips often provide 'some' traction.  IF a topseal has been added I STRONGLY recommend adding SOME texture additive.  BUT NOT THE ONE THE BOX STORES SELL.

There is a product called H&C sharkgrip.  This is sold in a small jar for less than 10 bucks.  MOST Sherwin Williams stores will have it.  Or I am sure you can find it online. DO NOT MIX according to the package.  I would mix 3 Tablespoons PER GALLON of the LAST coat of product you install.  IF you need to add another coat ADD SharkGrip to that coat as well. 10 bucks is a small price to pay for the added security.

This ratio of texture will NOT effect the overall cleaning of the floor.

IF you hire a floor Installed by a professional.  Do yourself a favor and ask them SPECIFICALLY: with what and how they address texture. If they give you some BS line about not needing it, I would Strongly recommend you looking deeper into that installers work/references.  

Slipperyness CAN be an issue ONLY if you do not address it in advance.

OR you will need to ADD an additional coat to fix your mistake.

EM me if you need any more info.


----------

